# BB/Kajak Fänge 2012



## trollingfreak

So, Frohes neues und  vorallem fischreiches Jahr 2012! 
Gestern das Jahr in Dahmeshöved eingeläutet!
Alles war  top #6 , Wind ca 12kn aus wsw, trocken, recht ruhiges Wasser und wenig bis keine  Strömung! Der Tag wurde dann auch noch mit 12 Schönen  Leos abgerundet. Angelzeit war von 12Uhr bis ca 16Uhr und alle Leos bissen auf ca 4,5-6m. :vik: 
Köder: Kopyto 
Petri alle


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

petri, da hat der Fischer ja weniger im Netz ;-)


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin, heute war es wieder soweit! #h 
Wo: Dahmeshöved
Wann: 07.01.2012 12:00 bis 14:30 Uhr
Wer: Ich und mein Jenzi
Was: 15 Leos
Womit: Kopyto
Fazit: War ein super Tag mit schönen Fischen und einigermaßen gutem Wetter!
Gruss und  Petri alle #6


----------



## elbetaler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Na grosses Petri HEIL!

Was hatten die Löwen denn so gefressen, hast mal drauf geachtet? Und wie sieht Deine Gerätezusammenstellung aus? Waren noch mehr Angler draussen?
Also, ich habe ja auch ein BB. War aber noch nicht los. 

Schöne Grüsse und Tschüss.


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Ja, moin petri dank. Die Leos hatten alles Mögliche im Magen: Muscheln, kleine Aalmuttern, Krebstierchen und Krabben.
Rute: 2,70m Hiro Magaritha Bass
Rolle: Rarenium 2500FA
Dann wird es mal Zeit das Du elbetaler an Wasser kommst! Auf dem Wasser war ich die Zeit alleine aber von Land waren einige unterwegs!
Gruss und Petri alle!


----------



## SpinnenderAngler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

@trollingfreak: 

Respekt, dass du so viel Fisch an Land bekommst. Aber ich Frage mich gerad, warum man so viele Fische abschlägt?! #c


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

@ SpinnenderAngler: weil ich mit meiner Familie 1-2mal die woche Fisch esse! und rechtfertigen muss  ich mich hier nicht! Find es super das einen hier gleich wieder an den kahn gepisst wird! #c Dann  frag ich mich gleich wieder ob man hier noch was posten soll!?


----------



## Lümmy

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> @trollingfreak:
> 
> Respekt, dass du so viel Fisch an Land bekommst. Aber ich Frage mich gerad, warum man so viele Fische abschlägt?! #c



Was soll der Quatsch denn schon wieder? |krach: es ist sein gutes Recht und völlig legitim wenn er fischt essen will. Bei solchen blöden Kommentaren muss man sich nicht wundern wenn keiner mehr postet.

Aber solche neidischen Angler wie SpinnenderAngler brauchen wir#6


----------



## SpinnenderAngler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Den negativen Unterton habt ihr euch selbst dazu gedacht. Ich wollte doch nur wissen warum er so viel entnimmt?! Ist das verboten zu fragen?

Wird man auch gleich an den Pranger gestellt, wenn man sich auch mal weiterhin Gedanken macht und ein vernünftiger Angler sein will.

Naja ich hab nur gefragt, das war noch kein Angriff meinerseits. Naja.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> Aber ich Frage mich gerad, warum man so viele Fische abschlägt?! #c


 
"Warum er soviel entnimmt ?!"

Das hörte sich vorher aber ganz anders an.

Steh doch wenigstens zu Deiner Aussage, die hier aber meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht reinpasst.
(Vermutlich kommt gleich wieder irgendeine Konterantwort ! Ich sag Dir gleich, ich werde darauf nicht weiter eingehen. Kennt man ja schon, wenn einer beleidigt ist und das bist Du jetzt bestimmt #t)

Trollingfreak ! Erste Sahne #6. Deine Mühe wird immer wieder belohnt.
Laß sie Dir schmecken.


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

petri heil
da hat sich die Ausfahrt wieder mal gelohnt.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Danke, danke! Gibt nachher  lecker Filet aus dem Ofen #6 ! Rhöde, deine Mefo wartet nächsten Sa wieder auf dich!
Wollt schon wieder in das alte Muster zurückfallen: Fangen, genießen und schweigen|kopfkrat ! Aber das  bringt  uns  ja nicht weiter!#h
Petri alle!


----------



## wobbler michi

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Petri 
Ich finde es toll das hier überhaupt noch gepostet wird , gerade wenn man gleich wieder negative Postings bekommt#t
Ich werde in den nächsten zwei Wochen auch wieder mit dem Belly raus und wenn ich 10 Dorsche über 50cm fange werde ich auch alle abschlagen und mit meiner Familie verwerten
andersrum stetze ich auch von 14 gefangenen Hechten in 2 Tagen alle zurück


----------



## SpinnenderAngler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Ja, machts ruhig alle noch schlimmer als es ist. Solang die Entnahmemenge legal ist, sollte euch das doch normalerweise garnicht jucken, was ich schreibe... Da sollte man drüber stehen. SELBST WENN ich schreibe, dass könnte man garnicht alles innerhalb von einer Woche mit der Familie aufessen. Dann kontert man: "Solange die Fangvorschriften eingehalten sind, kanns dir doch egal sein."
- Soweit meine Meinung dazu aber werft jetzt ruhig wieder Steine auf mich #h Ich wollte doch nur ein bisschen unser aller Sinne schärfen....

Aber jetzt postet mal lieber wieder eure Fänge n paar Fischchen guck ich mir ja auch gerne an


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

_*ERSTMAL DICKES PETRI zu den Bellyfängen meinerseits an den erfolgreichen dorschbezwinger !!!*_
Liest man nicht oft das mit belly so abgesahnt wird 
Hatte schon die hoffnung aufgegeben das die dorsche garnicht mehr auf kopyto beißen, weil bei uns die letzten touren mit belly immer nur auf blinker gebissen wurde.
Aber nun brauch ich meine geliebten Gummies doch nicht einlagern #6#6#6|rolleyes

und zu den anderen texten, nicht alles auf die goldwaage legen 
ich will fänge,anregungen,tipps/tricks zur köderwahl und fangorte lesen!!! und nicht solche texte und anfeindungen


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

petri zu euren fängen   ....fahre seit etwa 9 jahren belly,und das ausschlieslich auf dorsch und meerforelle.habe desöfteren schon mehr als 20dorsche gefangen mit dem belly.werde ich dann auch gleich verurteilt????mit deinen äußerungen solltest du vorsichtig sein.wenn du(spinnenderAngler) da so hinterher bist,kümmer dich lieber mal um die kutter,die alles wegschleppen.freu mich für jeden bellyangler der was fängt und der es auch postet.wenn man die fische verwertet.werde trotzdem weiter angeln und mir durch solche kommentare icht das belly fahren vermiesen lassen.und dir,mefo 83...wir wollten doch nochmal ne runde drehen zusammen mit grubenzenker  .es wäre trotzdem schön,fangberichte zu lesen...also petri euch anglern


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

hey du auswanderer :m

Grubi und meiner Einer sitzen in den startlöchern!!!
nur ich wart ja immer auf den kleenen das der mal frei bekommt!!#t
nu liegt er erstmal flach im bett der Grubi..
wann bist denn wieder hier???
#h


----------



## SpinnenderAngler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



wathose1980 schrieb:


> petri zu euren fängen   ....fahre seit etwa 9 jahren belly,und das ausschlieslich auf dorsch und meerforelle.habe desöfteren schon mehr als 20dorsche gefangen mit dem belly.werde ich dann auch gleich verurteilt????mit deinen äußerungen solltest du vorsichtig sein.wenn du(spinnenderAngler) da so hinterher bist,kümmer dich lieber mal um die kutter,die alles wegschleppen.freu mich für jeden bellyangler der was fängt und der es auch postet.wenn man die fische verwertet.werde trotzdem weiter angeln und mir durch solche kommentare icht das belly fahren vermiesen lassen.und dir,mefo 83...wir wollten doch nochmal ne runde drehen zusammen mit grubenzenker  .es wäre trotzdem schön,fangberichte zu lesen...also petri euch anglern




der nächste bitte? will noch einer |smash:? 

War drauf und dran meinen Mund zu halten, aber jetzt halte ich dieses verbale Spektakel wohl aufrecht.
Als aller erstes mal zu wathose1980: Als ob mein Kommentar gerad das Belly Boat fahren vermiest. Weiß jetzt nicht was n Belly Boat mit der Fangmenge zu tun hat? |kopfkrat  Überspitzt gesagt, ist es eine notwendige Bedinung 20 Fische zu fangen und mitzunehmen damit man Belly Boat fahren kann?
Außerdem find ich die andere Argumentation auch nicht am besten. Auch wenn du die Fangbegrenzung immer einhälst, wenn man da mit dem Finger auf die großen Kutter zeigt, wirft das auch nicht so ein positives Licht auf einen! Schulz von Thun würde sagen, es enthält die Botschaft "Ich weiß schon selbst, dass ich relativ viel entnehme." Find ich eigentlich nicht verwerflich, dass ich mir Gedanken um einen gefährdeten Fisch mache?! 
Quelle: http://wwf-arten.wwf.de/detail.php?id=253 

Anfangs hab ich auch lediglich die Frage gestellt, warum xy so viel entnimmt. Ich hab eine Antwort erhalten und somit wäre das für mich gegessen gewesen. Aber scheinbar fühlen sich dann ja gleich viele angegriffen? Frag mich irgendwie auch, wie das denn kommen kann...
An einigen Stellen wird hier im Board der oberkorrekte Sportfischer vorgekaukelt und dann, wenn sich mal ein 20-Jähriger sorgen um den Dorsch macht gibts schön das Hackebeil. Kann ich mich auch nur für Bedanken.


----------



## stefansdl

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

@spinnender angler

du versuchst hier die angler anzuhalten nicht zu viel fisch zu entnehmen weil de rdorsch so gefährdet ist? dann bist du hier an der falschen stelle...wende dich lieber nach ganz oben...und sorge dafür das die fangquoten der großindustriellen fischer  eingehalten bzw. deutlich verringert wird...das macht sinn...aber nicht solche blöden kommentare wie hier...


----------



## SpinnenderAngler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



stefansdl schrieb:


> @spinnender angler
> 
> du versuchst hier die angler anzuhalten nicht zu viel fisch zu entnehmen weil de rdorsch so gefährdet ist? dann bist du hier an der falschen stelle...wende dich lieber nach ganz oben...und sorge dafür das die fangquoten der großindustriellen fischer  eingehalten bzw. deutlich verringert wird...das macht sinn...aber nicht solche blöden kommentare wie hier...



:cja, klar. Ich bin raus, wird mir zu doof. Werde ja auch immer nur als Spaßverderber dargestellt.


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> :cja, klar. Ich bin raus, wird mir zu doof. Werde ja auch immer nur als Spaßverderber dargestellt.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Rhöde schrieb:


>


|offtopic|supergri


----------



## k-bay

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



SpinnenderAngler schrieb:


> :cja, klar. Ich bin raus, wird mir zu doof. Werde ja auch immer nur als Spaßverderber dargestellt.



lass worten taten folgen!

im übrigen ist der dorsch kein gefährdeter fisch in der ostsee mehr. im gegenteil. zum erhalt der vom aussterben bedrohten sprotte trägt der gemeine sportfischer durch regelmäßige und gezielte kleinboot-/belly-/ und brandungsangelei maßgeblich mit bei!

Quelle

*offtopic*
meine vermutung: du bist landlocked, chronisch unterfischt und neidzerfressen. im eigenen interesse solltest du diesen bereich des forums meiden


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

schluß nu! :z

Ich will große fische  auf kleinen bildern sehen!!!:m
Fährt einer die tage im raum rostock bzw doberan mit belly raus ?????????
#h


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Oh ha  hier weht ja schon wieder n eisiger Wind Solange die Achtung vor der Kreatur gewahrt wird alles io also ich jedenfalls kann auf den Fotos nur gut genährte Leos erkennen von denen alle über 50cm sein dürften.Also Trollingfreak:m Petri und Danke für die Postings.

@SpinnenderAngler 
Er muss sie ja auch nicht innerhalb einer Woche auf essen denn dank moderner Technik wie dem Vacuumieren und Einfrieren in Truhen (vieleicht schon mal davon gehört?) ist es inzwischen möglich Lebensmittel längerfristig haltbar zu machen.Ich selber mache es im übrigen nicht anders und lade dann ein zwei mal Jahr Freunde zum Räucherabend ein und habe außerdem auch Eltern und Schwiegereltern die sich über fangfrischen Fisch freuen. 

Komm die Fotos sind für dich an zwei aufeinander folgenden Tagen gefangen , wirklich alle sinnvoll verwertet worden. Einige Menschen haben wir damit  glücklich und nebenbei auch satt gemacht


----------



## SpinnenderAngler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Ihr habt Glück, dass ich das gerad mit Humor seh und keinen verbitterten Konterpost mache.

Aber leicht macht ihr es mir nich gerade, meinen Mund zu halten:



k-bay schrieb:


> lass worten taten folgen!
> 
> meine vermutung: du bist landlocked, chronisch unterfischt und  neidzerfressen. im eigenen interesse solltest du diesen bereich des  forums meiden


 


schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> @SpinnenderAngler
> Er muss sie ja auch nicht innerhalb einer Woche auf essen denn dank  moderner Technik wie dem Vacuumieren und Einfrieren in Truhen (vieleicht  schon mal davon gehört?) ist es inzwischen möglich Lebensmittel  längerfristig haltbar zu machen.Ich selber mache es im übrigen nicht  anders und lade dann ein zwei mal Jahr Freunde zum Räucherabend ein und  habe außerdem auch Eltern und Schwiegereltern die sich über fangfrischen  Fisch freuen.



Krieg ich für's Mund halten schon gleich wieder 2x auf die Nuss. Und nach 2-3 Monaten würde ich auch keinen Fisch mehr aus der Truhe essen. Also ist der Zeitraum doch relativ begrenzt und man muss ein Fischgourmet sein.

Dass der Dorsch sich wieder erholt, wusste ich so garnicht. Man hört ja nur negatives aber die Quelle scheint ja relativ aktuell zu sein. (02.01.2012)
Dann angelt mal weiter, dass sich die Ruten biegen und von mir werdet ihr wieder hören, wenn die Bestände zurück gehen! Petri Heil |supergri#h


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Krieg ich für's Mund halten schon gleich wieder 2x auf die Nuss. Und nach 2-3 Monaten würde ich auch keinen Fisch mehr aus der Truhe essen. Also ist der Zeitraum doch relativ begrenzt und man muss ein Fischgourmet sein.



Oder Freunde und ne große Familie haben dann stellt der Zeitraum kein Problem da .
Bei meines Wissens nach ca. 2% die die Sportfischer (inclusive Kutterer,Bootsangler) bei der Jährlichen Entnahme der Dorsche ausmachen wobei wir noch am meisten reguliert und kontrolliert werden stellt das für mich persönlich keinen Konflikt da. Ich behaupte sogar das viele Petrijünger mich eingeschlossen mehr daran interessiert sind die Fischbestände zu erhalten als so mancher neunmal kluge angeblicher Naturschützer mit seinem gefährlichen Halbwissen.


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

@ SpinnenderAngler

lass einfach nun mal gut sein. 
Hast ja gerade noch so die Kurve gekriegt.
Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, dass da gleich so viel Gegenwind gekommen ist.
Und freue mich weiterhin auf die Fangmeldungen mit reichlich Bilder.

Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Danke euch! Ab jetzt wieder fangpostings! Dafür haben wir diesen thread! Würd sagen : wünsch euch krumme ruten und  petri! Gruß


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,
Wann: 09.01.2012 08:30 bis 14:00 Uhr
Wo: Dahme TP ( vor der JH gefangen )
Wetter: Bedeckt mit Regen 
Wind: S-SW 2-4
Wer: Thorsten und Ich 
Was: 21 Leos und 4 Butt
Womit: Kopyto, Beifänger und Watties
Fazit:Bis auf den Regen ein schöner BB Tag.

Alex


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Hast vergessen wo
Petri schöne Fische


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Petri Fishcat! Sowas gehört hier rein!
Gruss  und  Petri


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

|bigeyes!!!man bin ich neidisch!!!|bigeyes

da hat aber einer abgesahnt!#r
und ich sitz hier und dat wetter macht nicht mit :c

Fettes Petri auch meiner seits fishcat !!:m


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Danke @ all.

Das mit dem Wetter kenne ich gut#q

Alex


----------



## ray

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Datum: 10.01.2012 / !0 Uhr - 16:30
Ort: Bliesdorf
Wind: 3-4 aus NW vorhergesagt. schien aber eher ne 2-3 SW gewesen zu sein
Wetter: Sonne / Wolken
Wassertemp: 4,5 °C
Methode: Schleppen, Jiggen: Gufi / Snaps
Ergebnis: über 14 Dorsche, davon 6 für die Küche: 45-65cm

Super Tag, auch wenn die erhoffte Meerforelle mal wieder durch Abwesenheit glänzte ;-)
Gebissen haben die Dorsche diesmal hauptsächlich auf den Snaps in 4,5 bis 6 Meter Tiefe. GuFi ging auch, aber lange nicht so gut.


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

So allen petri dieses wochenende!
ich bin heute mal mit dem boot trollen und mal nicht belly !
Gruss und  petri


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> So allen petri dieses wochenende!
> ich bin heute mal mit dem boot trollen und mal nicht belly !
> Gruss und petri


 
Nach der Aktion heute ------ :r#y|splat2:|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

genau rhöde! Hattest doch recht was den wind betrifft!


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen, 
war heute in Dahme unterwegs. Wind Stärke 3, leider gefühlt mehr aus NO, daher gut halben Meter Welle. Ansonsten geiles Wetter.
Von 11-12 Uhr 3 Dorsche bis 55cm und dann noch ne 35er Mefo., aber so richtig wollten sie nicht! Köder waren Kopyto und Blinker Hansen 16g in rot-schwarz!
Ab 12 bis 13  Uhr ging nix mehr! 
Keine weiteren Bellys, dafür ca. 10-12 Kayaks unterwegs!!!
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## macmarco

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Jahaaaa und ich war einer davon... :m

War schon ziemlich schwer einen Fisch zu fangen, aber nicht unmöglich 

Habe 12 Fische (40- 65cm) fangen können, wobei nur 4 mitkamen... ein kleiner schwarzer Twister an einer toten Rute war der Geheimköder 
Alles andere ging mal gar nicht |kopfkrat:g


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

So, heute das erste mal wieder mit dem Belly draussen(Dahmeshöved) gewesen nach der kältewelle. Hab so gut wie alles aus der Box ins Wasser geschmissen aber  es  brachte alles nix.
Naja es kommen wieder bessere Tage ;-) . Wasser ist ja auch noch arsch kalt!
Petri alle!


----------



## cozmo

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Und geht was?? War jemand los??


----------



## Furchi1963

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Hab so gut wie alles aus der Box ins Wasser geschmissen aber es brachte alles nix.


 
*Der Witz bei der Sache ist, am hinteren Ende ein Tau anzubinden damit man das Zeug wieder raus bekommt und mit Glück auch noch was dran hängt. :q:q:q*

Duck und wech......


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Furchi1963 schrieb:


> *Der Witz bei der Sache ist, am hinteren Ende ein Tau anzubinden damit man das Zeug wieder raus bekommt und mit Glück auch noch was dran hängt. :q:q:q*
> 
> Duck und wech......


 
#6,oh danke für den tip, werd ich mir zu herzen nehmen.!:m
Petri alle


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Was ist den hier los, muss  doch was laufen vom Belly oder Kajak. Samstag waren doch so einige in Dahmeshöved unterwegs? Bin zur Zeit nur zum trolling draussen, deswegen bin ich nicht mit dem Belly unterwegs gewesen. Petri alle :vik:


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

So dann werde ich mal anfangen .

Bellybootanangeln 2012

Am 22.03.2012 , 16:00 - 19.00 Uhr bei Kaiserwetter in Dahmeshöved.

Wind   :     Null 
Strömung : für mich zuviel 
Wasser : ca 5 C
Köder : Blech und Gummi mit Springerfliege 
Fische : 5  Dorsche um die 50 - 60 cm weit draussen,
            in der Dämmerung dann Nemo`s Invasion bis in 
           den Uferbereich jeder Wurf ein Treffer , alles um die 
           30 - 40 cm . 

Fazit : Ein schöner Nachmittag mit anfangs guten Fischen und wie immer je später es wird umso kleiner werden die Fische .


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> So dann werde ich mal anfangen .
> 
> Bellybootanangeln 2012
> 
> Am 22.03.2012 , 16:00 - 19.00 Uhr bei Kaiserwetter in Dahmeshöved.
> 
> Wind   :     Null
> Strömung : für mich zuviel
> Wasser : ca 5 C
> Köder : Blech und Gummi mit Springerfliege
> Fische : 5  Dorsche um die 50 - 60 cm weit draussen,
> in der Dämmerung dann Nemo`s Invasion bis in
> den Uferbereich jeder Wurf ein Treffer , alles um die
> 30 - 40 cm .
> 
> Fazit : Ein schöner Nachmittag mit anfangs guten Fischen und wie immer je später es wird umso kleiner werden die Fische .



Petri!  Es geht  doch was! :m
Die  nächste tage  ist wieder  viel  Wind  angesagt :-( , also  abwarten!
Petri alle!|wavey:


----------



## Bondex

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Heute ist das Wetter geradezu perfekt zum Dorschangeln, Sonnenschein bei 16°C und eine 1-3 aus nordwest, da sollte was gehen. Um 16.00 Uhr stehen Olli und ich in Dazendorf am Strand und hören von den Watanglern nur "heute geht gar nichts" oder "stundenlang nicht einen Zupfer". Keine gute Nachricht also und meine Hoffnung sinkt. Ich denke daran daß ich diese Ecke praktisch gar nicht kenne und daher auch nicht die Löcher oder Kanten. Wir fahren direkt vom Parkplatz los und am Grund schein nichts zu sein, jedenfalls bekommen wir keine Hänger, keine Muscheln, Gras oder Steine an die Haken. Da unten muß Wüste sein denke ich.
Da endlich holt Olli einen Stein an die Oberfläche. Muß ja ein Stein sein, weil bewegt sich nicht. Dieser Stein ist sehr flach und antmet. Eine kleine Platte hat seinen riesigen Blinker genommen!! der Haken paßt kaum ins winzige Maul. Dann kurze Zeit später rummst es richtig in Olli Peitsche und er kann einen schönen Dorsch an die Oberfläche pumpen. Wenig später biegt sich auch meine Rute zum Halbkreis und am Grund bockt ein schöner Dorsch. Es geht mit knapp 50cm los heute. Am Ende hatte ich meine Bütt voll mit 10 schönen Leoparden bis fast 70 cm und einer fetten Platten von 43 cm die ich mit der Beifängerfliege hochgeholt habe. Sowas ist mir in 12 Jahren BB-angeln noch nie vorgekommen. Alles zusammen genommen: Ein klasse Angeltag!!!


----------



## Bondex

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

alle Dorsche waren bis zum Rand vollgefressen #h


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Petri!#6

wir werden auch wieder losziehn, sobald sich der Wind gelegt hat...scheint aber noch ein paar Tage zu dauern...

Gruß
Bellyangler


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Bondex schrieb:


> Heute ist das Wetter geradezu perfekt zum Dorschangeln, Sonnenschein bei 16°C und eine 1-3 aus nordwest, da sollte was gehen. Um 16.00 Uhr stehen Olli und ich in Dazendorf am Strand und hören von den Watanglern nur "heute geht gar nichts" oder "stundenlang nicht einen Zupfer". Keine gute Nachricht also und meine Hoffnung sinkt. Ich denke daran daß ich diese Ecke praktisch gar nicht kenne und daher auch nicht die Löcher oder Kanten. Wir fahren direkt vom Parkplatz los und am Grund schein nichts zu sein, jedenfalls bekommen wir keine Hänger, keine Muscheln, Gras oder Steine an die Haken. Da unten muß Wüste sein denke ich.
> Da endlich holt Olli einen Stein an die Oberfläche. Muß ja ein Stein sein, weil bewegt sich nicht. Dieser Stein ist sehr flach und antmet. Eine kleine Platte hat seinen riesigen Blinker genommen!! der Haken paßt kaum ins winzige Maul. Dann kurze Zeit später rummst es richtig in Olli Peitsche und er kann einen schönen Dorsch an die Oberfläche pumpen. Wenig später biegt sich auch meine Rute zum Halbkreis und am Grund bockt ein schöner Dorsch. Es geht mit knapp 50cm los heute. Am Ende hatte ich meine Bütt voll mit 10 schönen Leoparden bis fast 70 cm und einer fetten Platten von 43 cm die ich mit der Beifängerfliege hochgeholt habe. Sowas ist mir in 12 Jahren BB-angeln noch nie vorgekommen. Alles zusammen genommen: Ein klasse Angeltag!!!



Petri, so muss das sein! 
werd  dann wohl samstag auch mal angreifen wenn der  wind  sich legt!:vik:


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

So, der wind  legt  sich langsam!  
Petri alle:m


----------



## Bondex

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

War gestern nochmal in Heiligenhafen. Sturm vielleicht nicht aber die Welle war so übel daß ich nicht raus bin mit dem BB. Im Hafen hben ein paar Leutchen Heringe geangelt. Die Fänge waren aber dünn. Da wollte ich mich dann auch nicht mehr mit einreihen und bin unverrichteter Dinge wieder zurück nach HH


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,

heute waren wir endlich das erste Mal in diesem Jahr los (zu dritt). Das Windfenster heute Vormittag ließ uns gar keine andere Wahl außer angeln 

Wir hatten uns für WH entschieden und wollten den Vormittag/Mittag nutzen, da Windguru und Co relativ wenig Wind verhergesagt hatten und genau so kam es auch. Angenehme Welle und Strömung...

Die Fische bissen vereinzelt und relativ vorsichtig, dennoch hatten wir recht schnell jeder ein paar Dorsche, die meisten um 50, einige reichten an die 60. Als der Wind langsam auffrischte und wir schon ziemlich weit vom Parkplatz weggetrieben waren, wollten wir an Land, da die Fische eh nur noch ganz vereinzelt bissen. Letzter Wurf mit neuer Köderfarbe, dachte ich mir. Ausgeworfen, absinken lassen, Schnur stramm gehalten und dem Köder das erste Mal Leben eingehaucht und zack! hing doch tatsächlich noch einer...
und nach den ersten Kurbelumdrehungen merkte ich: der scheint ganz gut zu sein! Als der Fisch unterm Boot war, sah ich wie gut: locker 65! Nach aufregendem Drill war der Fisch gelandet und das Maßband zeigte 74cm!! Ein toller Saisonauftakt!!#6

Gruß
Bellyangler


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Super Fisch und Petri an euch ,

ich war gestern ganz in der Nähe , bin in Dazendorf am kleinen Parkplatz ins Wasser gegangen ( Der Feldweg dahin ist eine abenteuerliche Geländefahrt )  . 
Der Ostwind war am Nachmittag noch händelbar trieb mich aber schnell  Richtung West in die '' kleine Bucht '' vor dem kleinen Wälden . Da ich alleien unterwegs war wollte ich nicht so weit raus , eigentlich mal ne Forelle fangen .
Aber es kam anders , ich fand einen Schwarm raubender Dorsche ziemlich dicht unterland und konnte diesen Spot dann auch gute 2- 3 Stunden beackern .
Ergebnis waren dann 5 gute Fische so um die 50 - 60 cm zu mitnehmen und etliche 40er wieder zurück . Nebenbei noch 2 Butts auf Springerfliege gehabt .

Super Tag für doch recht schwierige Bedingungen , soweit ich sehen konnte standen dort 3 - 4 Netzreihen hinter einander , aber alles recht weit draußen .


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen!
War gestern mal wieder unterwegs an der Küste.
Kaum Wind, bis 10.00 Uhr Ententeich, danach leichte Brise und wenig Strömung.
Fazit nach 3 1/2 Stunden: 8 Dorsche, davon 5 gerade Mindestmaß (dürfen noch ´n bisschen zulegen), einmal 65 cm, 57cm und 50 cm. Leider mehrere gute Fische im Drill ausgestiegen#q, Köder war Kopyto mittlerer Größe in den gängigen Farben auf 15-18gr. Bleiköpfen. Wasser noch saukalt!
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## Bondex

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Petri zu den schönen Leos! 
wo warst Du ´denn fischen?


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

So, kleiner  nachtrag von letzten sonntag: 
Dazendorf, geiles wetter, angetrübtes wasser #6  und kein wind!
in 3std 16 leos zusammengesammelt auf kopyto..:vik:


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Und  heute gab  es  in dahme ca 20 leos davon viel kleinkram im gegensatz zu  dazendorf, 11 durften mit zum verspeisen"......köder kopyto in orange/schwarz"


----------



## Bondex

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

da habt Ihr ja gut abgeräumt. Hoffenlich sind noch ein paar für mich da wenn ich endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Fischen finde

Petri Heil zur schönen Beute


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Bondex schrieb:


> da habt Ihr ja gut abgeräumt. Hoffenlich sind noch ein paar für mich da wenn ich endlich mal wieder Zeit zum Fischen finde
> 
> Petri Heil zur schönen Beute



Danke und keine Sorge!  Musst nur ans Wasser und mit einen bischen Glück und Erfahrung wirst Du auch deine Fische bekommen ;-) . #6
Läuft gut im Moment #h 
Gruss und  Petri alle!


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

|kopfkrat Kein Wind und  keine Fangmeldungen?! |kopfkrat
Gruss  und  Petri alle :vik:


----------



## Bondex

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Wer kann Auskunft gebenw as derzeit mit Dorschen vor Sierksdorf und Scharbeutz abgeht? Da wir Wind aus SO haben wäre da ja auflandig. Oder geht das dann in Dahme und Datzendorf trotzdem?


----------



## bluebird68

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,
Dazendorf geht auf jeden Fall bei SO.

Gruss


----------



## Bondex

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

war gerade eben da
die Fänge sind ,äßig
ich 2 Platte und meine Freundin 3 Platte der kleineren Kategorie. Auf Tauwurm!!! Auf Blinker, Fliege nix. Gaby hatte noch einen dicken Hornhecht auf Tauwurm im Drill verloren. Ansonsten viele Brandungsangler (Meisterschaft?!!) Die anderen Bootsangler hatten ein paar dorsche zwischen 40 und 50 aber keine Massenfänge und nichts wirklich gutes soweit ich das beurteilen konnte. Wir hatten Sonnenschein und eine Briese ablandig, abends zogen einige Schauer durch. Wasser klar. Wattwürmer haben wir beim Plümpeln leider auch keine erwischt


----------



## osteangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,

gestern 21.04;

Fehmarnsund, einmal Mefo mitte 40, einen Horni und einige Dorsche über Maß, habe aber nur einen an Bord geholt der bleiben durfte...alles vom Kajak aus...geiler Tag 

Gruß OA.


----------



## skunze

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Bondex schrieb:


> Wer kann Auskunft gebenw as derzeit mit Dorschen vor Sierksdorf und Scharbeutz abgeht? Da wir Wind aus SO haben wäre da ja auflandig. Oder geht das dann in Dahme und Datzendorf trotzdem?



weiter draussen sind vereinzelt dorsche vor sierksdorf. gute chance beim schleppen.... allerding ohne echolot eher schwierig..

letzten woche direkt vor der timmerdorfer seebrücke ordentlich dorsch!

vg stefan


----------



## Bondex

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Vielleicht muß ich es da dann nochmal versuchen. Am Sa hatte ich in Dazendorf nur 2 Platte auf Tauwurm und meine Freundin 3 und einen guten Hornfisch ausgestiegen. Waren allerdings auch ncht in die Dämmerung unterwegs.


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Bondex schrieb:


> Vielleicht muß ich es da dann nochmal versuchen. Am Sa hatte ich in Dazendorf nur 2 Platte auf Tauwurm und meine Freundin 3 und einen guten Hornfisch ausgestiegen. Waren allerdings auch ncht in die Dämmerung unterwegs.



Moin Bondex, versuch es mal mit Kotytos in Motorölfarben.
Mit Dazendorf liegst du garnicht so schlecht....halt dich links  Richtung  Steilküste. Was auch gut geht im Moment ist Dahmeshöved #6
Am besten 14gr Kopf mit 3/0 Haken


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Bondex schrieb:


> Vielleicht muß ich es da dann nochmal versuchen. Am Sa hatte ich in Dazendorf nur 2 Platte auf Tauwurm und meine Freundin 3 und einen guten Hornfisch ausgestiegen. Waren allerdings auch ncht in die Dämmerung unterwegs.


Hi,

oder fahr nach Weißenhaus vom Boot bist du von den Deppen die sich dort am Land rumtreiben und dir auf die Pelle rücken ja verschont zumindest mehr oder weniger.Da geht immer was hatten letztens zu 2. ca. 50 Dorsche bis 70+ cm.Schwimmt natürlich fast wieder alles.Haben mit Motorölfarbenen Twister am 30g Jigkopf gefischt.


----------



## skunze

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> oder fahr nach Weißenhaus vom Boot bist du von den Deppen die sich dort am Land rumtreiben und dir auf die Pelle rücken ja verschont zumindest mehr oder weniger.Da geht immer was hatten letztens zu 2. ca. 50 Dorsche bis 70+ cm.Schwimmt natürlich fast wieder alles.Haben mit Motorölfarbenen Twister am 30g Jigkopf gefischt.



Das klingt gut. 
Samstag vor Niendorf auch ordentlich Dorsch bis 70cm so auf 6m Tiefe.


----------



## Bondex

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Also ich bin bisher nicht mit dem Kayak unterwegs und muß mich mit meinem BB durch die Wellen kämpfen. Größere Strecken und große Wassertiefen sind für mich daher nicht möglich. Da ich auch keinen Stauraum in meiner Wohnung für ein derartiges Boot habe und auch keinen Dachgepäckträger wird sich daran wohl so schnell auch nichts ändern können. Interessiert bin ich aber dennoch. vielleicht finde ich ja eine Möglichkeit.
Ich hab´s schon häufiger mit Gummifisch versucht, allerdings habe ich bisher nichts drauf gefangen. Ich bin auch recht zufrieden mit meinen selbstgemachten Blinkern und Fliegen. Habe damit eigentlich immer ganz gut Dorsch und Hornhecht gefangen. Platte allerdings nicht und Meerforellen nur selten.


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen!
War heute endlich mal wieder an der Küste unterwegs.
Angelzeit zwischen Sonnenaufgang und 10.00 Uhr. Super Bedingungen, kaum Wind, Ententeichwasser.
Ging auch sofort los mit den Bissen, bis 10.00 Uhr 17 Dorsche, dazu mehrere Fische im Drill ausgestiegen! Allein die Größe ließ einige Wünsche offen|kopfkrat!!
Köder war Kopyto in motoroil und schwarzrotpink. 2 weitere Bellys fingen ihre Fische auf Mefoblinker. Also die Dorsche haben auf alles reingehauen, was sich irgendwie bewegt hat!
7 durften mit in die Küche, der Rest war wie alle übrigen sauber vorn gehakt und durfte wieder schwimmen.
Hab da heute wohl nur die Kinderstube zu fassen gehabt!#q War trotzdem ein schöner Trip!!!
Gruß Bellyangler |wavey:


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Bellyangler schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> War heute endlich mal wieder an der Küste unterwegs.
> Angelzeit zwischen Sonnenaufgang und 10.00 Uhr. Super Bedingungen, kaum Wind, Ententeichwasser.
> Ging auch sofort los mit den Bissen, bis 10.00 Uhr 17 Dorsche, dazu mehrere Fische im Drill ausgestiegen! Allein die Größe ließ einige Wünsche offen|kopfkrat!!
> Köder war Kopyto in motoroil und schwarzrotpink. 2 weitere Bellys fingen ihre Fische auf Mefoblinker. Also die Dorsche haben auf alles reingehauen, was sich irgendwie bewegt hat!
> 7 durften mit in die Küche, der Rest war wie alle übrigen sauber vorn gehakt und durfte wieder schwimmen.
> Hab da heute wohl nur die Kinderstube zu fassen gehabt!#q War trotzdem ein schöner Trip!!!
> Gruß Bellyangler |wavey:



Dann mal Petri! Wo wart ihr unterwegs?:m 
Hier mal ein Paar Flossen für die weibliche Fraktion!
Petri alle!


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Wo wart Ihr denn unterwegs? Habe BSH und NV gecheckt und es war überall derbe Wind und Welle angesagt! Für morgen auch! NO 6! Wollte morgen los ab frühen Nachmittag und bis in den Abend rein! Jemand nen Tipp für ne BB-Tour? |wavey:


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Gestern lag der Wind bei 8 - 11 Knoten da war nix mit Welle und wer draußen war hat auch seine Fische bekommen, war ein gelungener Tag.


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,
ich war Montag in WH unterwegs, dort waren echt super Bedingungen! Die beiden Bellys, die etwa zeitgleich mit mir eintrafen, waren zuvor in Dahme. Sie meinten, dass dort kein Einstieg wegen hoher Wellen möglich war!!!
Also doch deutlich schlechtere Wetterlage dort.
Wie war die Fangsituation heute???
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

kleiner nachtrag vom bellyboot..
27.04.  3 belly´s vor börgerende raus von ca 18-22.30uhr.
ca. 25 dorsche wovon 7 mitgekommen sind. alles um die 50-60.
mein größter 70cm..
*11477*


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Tja, das waren dann wohl die Bedingungen für Dienstag. Gestern bot sich in Dahme dieses Bild!

Keine Ahnung warum das aufm Kopf hängt


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Heute gab es mal wieder ordentlich Fisch.
Wetter war perfekt und zum Glück hab ich vormittags mit einem Freund noch ordentlich Wattis gepümpelt, bzw. meine neu gebaute Wattwurmpumpe eingeweiht.
Ab 1200 waren wir dann auf dem Wasser, die Dorsche gingen anfangs vereinzelt auf Gummi. Das passte uns ganz gut, denn Zielfisch waren heute die Platten. Gefischt haben wir in Dahme, fischreich war die zweite Sandbank. Als wir um 1800 aus dem Wasser kamen teilten wir dann 10 50er Dorsche und eine traumhafte Strecke von 24 Platten gerecht auf.
Die mitgenommenen Platten lagen zwischen 35 und 49cm.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Heute gab es mal wieder ordentlich Fisch.
> Wetter war perfekt und zum Glück hab ich vormittags mit einem Freund noch ordentlich Wattis gepümpelt, bzw. meine neu gebaute Wattwurmpumpe eingeweiht.
> Ab 1200 waren wir dann auf dem Wasser, die Dorsche gingen anfangs vereinzelt auf Gummi. Das passte uns ganz gut, denn Zielfisch waren heute die Platten. Gefischt haben wir in Dahme, fischreich war die zweite Sandbank. Als wir um 1800 aus dem Wasser kamen teilten wir dann 10 50er Dorsche und eine traumhafte Strecke von 24 Platten gerecht auf.
> Die mitgenommenen Platten lagen zwischen 35 und 49cm.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Petri!

Wir waren am Freitag in Dahme, kaum Wind, fast gar keine Strömung... 

Als wir ankamen, mussten wir hinnehmen, dass der Fischer ca. 200m vom Ufer entfernt etwa 1 km Netz direkt vor unsere Nase parkte. Wir sind dann vors Netz und haben vereinzelt Dorsche bekommen, allerdings alles Kleine!! Die größten hatten 50cm. Und sie haben äußerst vorsichtig gebissen...

Fazit: Viele Bisse, ein paar (kleine) Fische und ein schöner Abend (waren von 18-20:30).


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

heute von 10.30-bis 13.30 börgerende.
ca 600m draußen bei 7-8m tiefe.
63er,47er und 59er dorsch, wobei die ersten beiden wieder schwimmen wegen pilz bzw zu dünn..
hornikontakt in strandnähe aber schön das keiner hängen blieb.


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

*11797*

geiler tag !!! |supergri


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen!
War heute noch einmal in WH unterwgs. Mit ca. 6 weiteren Bellys und einigen Kayaks und leider auch mehreren Motorbootidioten (keine Angler), die sich in Küstennähe einige Rennen lieferten und bestimmt so manchen Mefoangler vergraulten!#q#q 
Fisch gabs auch noch, 10 Dorsche, wovon 5 mitdurften, und ein ca. 30 cm großer Steinbutt, der mir leider beim Landen ausstieg!#q
Gruß Bellyangler |wavey:


----------



## Bondex

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

19.05.2012 Mit dem Bellyboot vor Dazendorf
Die Wetterprognose ist geradezu perfekt, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 60% Windstärke 3 abends abnehmend auf 2 aus südost und vorher frischer Wind aus west dazu nicht zu warm und nicht zu kalt; da muß doch was gehen. 
Ursprünglich sollte es nach Staberhuk gehen aber vor Dazendorf schwimmen mehr von diesen schmackhaften Butts rum. Also fiel die Wahl auf den Strand wo man sein Boot nicht so weit schleppen muß.
Gegen 18.00 Uhr rollt mein Ford Focus unter dem Schlagbaum durch und siehe da mein angestammter Parkplatz ist sogar noch frei.
Einige Boote sind bereits auf dem Wasser, alle mit Motor auch ein kleines ferngelenktes was extrem laut heulend durch die kleinen Wellen dicht am Strant furcht.
Schnell sind unsere Boote aufgeblasen und Gaby steckt als Erste in ihrer Gummihaut. Michael dagegen noch in seiner wettertauglichen Unterbekleidung. Er hat sich extra neu eingekleidet mit Jenzi Wathose, Scierra Watjacke und einer tollen neuen Polbrille, neuen Ködern...was soll da noch schief gehen? Naja ich habe prognostiziert daß Gaby bestimmt noch das Rennen macht. So war´s dann auch: 

Etwas von uns weggedriftet ruckt es bei ihr in der Rutenspitze. Ein kleiner draller Dorsch hat ihren von einem doppelten silbernen Effzetblinker geschleppten Tauwurm! genommen. Auch an meiner Grundrute hing beim Kontrollieren ein Butt in 5-Markstückgröße so dünn das man durch ihn hindurch eine Zeitung hätte lesen können. Und wieder hat Gaby Glück mit Dorsch Nr 2. Dann knallte es wieder bei mir mit Dorsch 1 und 2, beide auf Springerfliege in orange. Und beide tauchen nach dem Zurücksetzen sofort wieder auf 8m ab zwischen den unzähligen Quallen hindurch. Jetzt ist auch Michels Rute richtig krumm: Ein toller Hänger! Und paff - das wäre geschafft. Auch ich hänge kurze Zeit später am Grund fest. Da hilft kein Rütteln und Rucken der Blinker Marke Eigenbau und eine herrliche Fliege werden mich nie wiedersehen. Dann hänge ich wieder fest und ziehe wenig später ein paar leckere Miesmuscheln hoch. Natürlich kontrolliere ich auch meine "tote Rute" an der ein knapp maßiger Plattfisch baumelt. Nachdem er sich meinen Tauwurm hat schmecken lassen darf auch er wieder schwimmen. Ich kann noch einen kleinen Dorsch fangen der nur knapp über dem Maß liegt. Er hat die Fliege der toten Rute genommen und diese fast vom Boot gerissen. Jetzt mache ich mich auf, zurück zum Ufer. Ich muß mal wohin. Ich bin gerade ein paar Meter gefahren da schreit Gaby vor Angst. Ihre Rute macht einen schönen Halbkreis. Ich rufe noch: Hänger oder Fisch durch die Dunkelheit. Sie antwortet irgendwas was ich aber nicht verstanden habe und so eile ich zur Hilfe. Diese hat sie auch dringend nötig denn als ich bei ihr ankomme hat sie Mühe ihre fette Beute ins Boot zu bekommen. Ich helfe ihr und gratuliere zu ihrem 64cm langen und 2200 Gr. schwegen Prachtdorsch. 
Achja, fast hätte ich´s vergessen: Michael fing dann doch noch einen kleinen Dorsch. Knapp maßig, aber maßig! Und ich behielt Recht: Gaby ist die unangefochtene Siegerin mit 4 Dorschen.


----------



## shad

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Hallo Bondex,
toller Bericht!!! Ich war auch am 19.05. raus: Das allererste Mal, mit dem Bellyboot! Ich bin zum Staberhuk :q gefahren. Habe 2h gefischt und wußte nicht mehr, wohin mit dem Fisch: 8 Hornis und 18(!) Maßige Dorsche, alle über 45cm. So eine Sternstunde habe ich in meiner gesamten "Meeresfischerlaufbahn" noch nicht erlebt. Ich bin maximal 150 - 200m rausgefahren. Gefischt habe ich mit einem silbernen Blinker. Leider habe ich mich für den Rest der Urlaubswoche - wegen des Windes - mit dem BB nicht mehr rausgetraut. Aber ich bin jetzt ein richtiger BB - Fan geworden!!!!:l
Gruß aus Springe,

   shad


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

hier noch ein nachtrag vom mai
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CErfelM1WKc

(mein handy ist nicht mehr das neuste)


----------



## Bondex

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

hmm geht den niemand mehr los in letzter Zeit?


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

schon und oft, aber unsere fänge und bilder landen eigentlich immer in der rostocker kurve..


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

ausfahrt in börgerende ca 3 stunden.
bei 400m ca.  5 aussteiger, 4 zurück gesetzt und 4 mitgenommen.
64,61,44,45 cm


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> ausfahrt in börgerende ca 3 stunden.
> bei 400m ca.  5 aussteiger, 4 zurück gesetzt und 4 mitgenommen.
> 64,61,44,45 cm



Das sieht doch gut aus! Petri! Jetzt kommt wohl das Sommerloch... Also durchhalten:vik:


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Sommerloch!
Kann ich nur bestätigen. Gestern Abend von 18 Uhr bis 21:45 Uhr in Weissenhaus aufm Wasser gewesen und die 400 m locker überschritten. Alles abgesucht und alle Farben und Formen durch! Ergebnis: 4 Dorsche a 40 die alle weiter schwimmen und selbst ein Boot, dass von 11 Uhr morgens bis abends aufm Wasser war und zwischen 4 und 14 m gefischt hat, brachte 2 maßige Dorsche mit!

Na denn bis zum Herbst!

Manche ärgern sich über eine Quellenplage. Ich musste mir meinen Weg zwischen badenden Leuten suchen. Das is mindestens genau so nervig! Überall schwimmen Menschen rum!|kopfkrat


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

einfach mit dem blinker winken, dann wird freiwillig platz gemacht 
wir toben mit wahrscheinlich 6 belly´s am we zur tour los! werde berichten ob hier auch ein "sommerloch" sein soll. |wavey:


----------



## haukep

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

*Datum: 27.06.2012
Ort: Dahme
Wetter:  sehr schön, heftige Strömung nach links
Wind: ca. 1 Bft. ablandig
Angelzeit: 15:00 - 18:00
Köder: kleiner Kopyto in braun/rot glitter
Fang:  14 Dorsche
Sonstiges: Bisschen heftige Strömung, aber sonst ein netter Tag *


----------



## haukep

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

*Datum: 30.06.2012
Ort: Fünen
Wetter:  wunderbar, ca. 25 Grad, Sonne pur und absolute Windstille
Wind: gabs nicht
Angelzeit: 17:00 - 20:30
Köder:  45 selbstgeplümperte Wattis
Vorfach: ganz simples Ein-Haken-System, eine Rute mit Buttlöffel, die andere mit einem normalen Birnenblei
Fang:  50 Platten, davon die meisten Flundern, aber auch viele Klieschen
Tiefe: absolute Brandungsreichweite, ca. 100 Meter vorm Strand fing es auf 2,50 Meter an.
Sonstiges: Tolle neue Stelle gefunden und gleich ganz ordentlich gefangen. Die Platten waren so gierig, dass immer gleich ein zweiter Fisch bis an die Wasseroberfläche dem gehakten Fisch hinterhergeschwommen ist. Man konnte echt fangen, soviel mal wollte, hätte ich 100 Würmer gehabt, hätte ich auch 100 Fische fangen können...Nebenbei habe ich den herrlichsten Sonnenuntergang überhaupt erlebt - die Stimmung war einfach der Knaller #6 Und die Platten sind jetzt im Juni so richtig schön dick und vollgefressen, zudem war die Größe der Fische beachtlich (siehe Foto mit meinem großen Marttini-Messer) #6*


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



haukep schrieb:


> *Datum: 27.06.2012
> Ort: Dahme
> Wetter:  sehr schön, heftige Strömung nach links
> Wind: ca. 1 Bft. ablandig
> Angelzeit: 15:00 - 18:00
> Köder: kleiner Kopyto in braun/rot glitter
> Fang:  14 Dorsche
> Sonstiges: Bisschen heftige Strömung, aber sonst ein netter Tag *



Petri... Geht doch wohl noch was  .... Sehr geil auch die ganzen Platten.. Da wird man glatt neidisch...;-)
Petri alle


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

heute mit 6 bellybooten rausgewesen bei super dichtem nebel 
viele dorsche (auch viel kleinkram), 2 meerforellen und ne tellergroße platte.
alles bis 4 m wassertiefe.


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> heute mit 6 bellybooten rausgewesen bei super dichtem nebel...



|uhoh:#d  Mehr sag ich nicht dazu ....


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

dat #d kannst inne tasche stecken! 
ganz blöd/anfänger sind wir auch nicht das wir das land ausser sicht lassen


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Na bei "super dichtem nebel" kann es ja nicht tief gewesen sein wenn trotzdem Land zu sehen war ....
Kompass und/oder Navi dabei (jeder) ?


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

du mußt uns ja echt für anfänger vom herrn halten wa?!?....
 achja, schwimmwesten hatten wir auch...|uhoh:
4m wassertiefen reichen bei uns für fisch.


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin, gestern mal einen Versuch in Dazendorf/Kembs gestartet.
Wann: 11.07.12, 14:00 Uhr- 17:00 Uhr
Wo: Kembs
Wer: Ich und nen Kumpel
Was:Ich: 9 Leos bis 55cm, er 3 Leos. ( seine erste Runde) 
Mussten recht früh durch das miese Wetter abbrechen und der Wind hat auch fast keine Bisserkennung zugelassen .
Naja war trotz Sommer ein netter Ausflug und ich glaub er hat auch Blut geleckt ;-)#6
Petri alle


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

schicke dunkle tiere!!! goil!!!#6 dickes petri!!!!!!!
mit dem gewitter hätt ich mich auch nicht angelegt!


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,

folge seit einiger Zeit interessiert eurem Thread und bin infiziert.
Watausrüstung ist eh schon vorhanden und wird evtl. noch durch ne Hose mit Füßlingen aufgestockt, beim Belly ist die engere Auswahl auch schon getroffen und die Flossen sind schon geordert.

Worum es mir hauptsächlich geht ist das Thema Echolot, dazu hätte ich folgende Fragen?

Welche sind zu für die Ostsee zu empfehlen?
Sollte ich zur Portable Version greifen oder die Teile einzeln bestellen?
Welche Halterungen haben sich als Sinnvoll erwiesen?
Und wie befässtigt ihr den Geber bzw. Geberstange?

Gruß Lepi|wavey:


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Lepi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> folge seit einiger Zeit interessiert eurem Thread und bin infiziert.
> Watausrüstung ist eh schon vorhanden und wird evtl. noch durch ne Hose mit Füßlingen aufgestockt, beim Belly ist die engere Auswahl auch schon getroffen und die Flossen sind schon geordert.
> 
> Worum es mir hauptsächlich geht ist das Thema Echolot, dazu hätte ich folgende Fragen?
> 
> Welche sind zu für die Ostsee zu empfehlen?
> Sollte ich zur Portable Version greifen oder die Teile einzeln bestellen?
> Welche Halterungen haben sich als Sinnvoll erwiesen?
> Und wie befässtigt ihr den Geber bzw. Geberstange?
> 
> Gruß Lepi|wavey:



Hey, grüße Dich in der Belly Runde!
Ein Echolot ist ist eigentlich nicht zwingend notwendig aber man hat ja gerne technische Hilfsmittel wie auch GPS Handgerät am Mann. Meine Halterungen sind alle  Marke Eigenbau ob am schlauch oder die Geberhalterung( gleich mit Rutenhalterfunktion), wenn  du Interesse hast kann ich dir ein Paar Bilder zukommenlassen damit du vielleicht eine grobe Idee hast. Ich würde eine normale Version kaufen da die auch meist günstiger ist. Hier ein einfaches  Echolote das völlig ausreichend ist da es eh meist nur um die Tiefe geht 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Echolot-Fish...ngelzubehör&hash=item2c66a3c02b#ht_500wt_1413

:vik:
Gruss und Petri alle


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Thx für die schnelle Antwort. 
Geberhalterung mit Rutenhalter hört sich mal richtig klasse an, wie hast du das gebaut?
Fotos sind mir da sehr willkommen.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Lepi schrieb:


> Thx für die schnelle Antwort.
> Geberhalterung mit Rutenhalter hört sich mal richtig klasse an, wie hast du das gebaut?
> Fotos sind mir da sehr willkommen.
> 
> Gruß Lepi


 Dafür nicht, hier mal ein paar Bilder, die sagen wohl alles  nicht perfekt aber funktionell:vik:


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

ausfahrt in börgerende mit 4 booten wovon 2 nach kurzer zeit wieder weg mußten..
ergebnis waren pi mal daumen 40 dorsche in 3 stunden!
alles an einer stelle und zu 95% auf kleinen gummi..
badewannenwasser und sonne satt, und die dorsche immernoch so bei 300-400m vom strand..krass#6

(beitrag 1000  goil geht dat fix..)


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Dafür nicht, hier mal ein paar Bilder, die sagen wohl alles  nicht perfekt aber funktionell:vik:


die besten sachen sind doch immer so simpel und so einfach wie möglich!! halten auch am längsten #6
coole sache dein teil da!!!


----------



## derporto

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> ausfahrt in börgerende mit 4 booten wovon 2 nach kurzer zeit wieder weg mußten..
> ergebnis waren pi mal daumen 40 dorsche in 3 stunden!
> alles an einer stelle und zu 95% auf kleinen gummi..
> badewannenwasser und sonne satt, und die dorsche immernoch so bei 300-400m vom strand..krass#6
> 
> (beitrag 1000  goil geht dat fix..)


 
sauber! ich hoffe, das wird auch in einer Woche noch der Fall sein! Sowohl das Wetter, als auch dass noch Fisch in Strandnähe ist. Dann gehts für mich ab nach Rerik. Ich bin heiß.


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

da ist doch eher sand- als muschel- bzw mischgrund rund um die brücke oder #t hoffe aber das deine rutenspitzen den abend bzw die nacht nicht still stehen werden!! hol wat raus!!! heute sind ja auch wieder (und morgen früh) welche von uns draußen! berichte gibts ja denn in der rostocker kurve.
#h


----------



## derporto

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> da ist doch eher sand- als muschel- bzw mischgrund rund um die brücke oder #t hoffe aber das deine rutenspitzen den abend bzw die nacht nicht still stehen werden!! hol wat raus!!! heute sind ja auch wieder (und morgen früh) welche von uns draußen! berichte gibts ja denn in der rostocker kurve.
> #h


 
Die Brücke werde ich nicht täglich belagern  Will es vorallem in der "Teufelsschlucht" mit Sbiro und Fliege probieren. 

Und vielen Dank für das kräftige Petri. Gebe ich gerne so zurück.


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> ausfahrt in börgerende mit 4 booten wovon 2 nach kurzer zeit wieder weg mußten..
> ergebnis waren pi mal daumen 40 dorsche in 3 stunden!
> alles an einer stelle und zu 95% auf kleinen gummi..
> badewannenwasser und sonne satt, und die dorsche immernoch so bei 300-400m vom strand..krass#6
> 
> (beitrag 1000  goil geht dat fix..)



Dickes Petri!! Kling doch echt mal super :vik: !


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin, nochmal danke für die Bilder.
Gestern kam das Belly|supergri. Da ich heut frei hatte wurde die Zeit gleich genutzt & ich bin mit nem bekannten von Dänholm aus auf den Sund.
Raus kamen ein Haufen schöne Barsche und ein 60er Hecht.
War wirklich klasse, hoffe das die Batterie + Ladegerät bald ran sind, damit ich mal voll ausgestattet starten kann.
Jemand evtl. ne Ahnung ob es derzeit auf Rügen lohnt den Dorsch mal zu besuchen?
Oder eher erst im Herbst wieder?

Gruß Lepi


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

stell doch gleich die frage an die, die an der quelle sitzen #6
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189329&page=28


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Ok thx


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

1 mal dorsch heute auch noch zu klein für mich.. wasser ist wohl nun auch hier zu warm!
2 mal silber. 1 mal untermaß und ne 60+ verloren beim sprung aus dem wasser vorm belly
das wars denn erstmal auf dorsch angeln hier vom belly aus!


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> 1 mal dorsch heute auch noch zu klein für mich.. wasser ist wohl nun auch hier zu warm!
> 2 mal silber. 1 mal untermaß und ne 60+ verloren beim sprung aus dem wasser vorm belly
> das wars denn erstmal auf dorsch angeln hier vom belly aus!



Kopf hoch, kennste doch, einen Tag verliert man, den anderen gewinnen die Anderen. Kommst schon drüber weg  die Nächsten Silberlinge und Leos warten schon :vik:
Wasser muss nen bissle wieder kühler werden denke ich |wavey:


----------



## derporto

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Kopf hoch, kennste doch, einen Tag verliert man, den anderen gewinnen die Anderen. Kommst schon drüber weg  die Nächsten Silberlinge und Leos warten schon :vik:
> Wasser muss nen bissle wieder kühler werden denke ich |wavey:


 
nächste woche werden die bedingungen wieder besser. die hitze erstmal vorbei und es wird sich bei 16-20 grad einpendeln. dann dürfte es auch angeltechnisch wieder interessanter werden...


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

heute ne 25er und ne ca 60er mefo..|rolleyes
die große hat sich aber der landung entzogen,also schwimmen beide wieder |supergri
die nächste sitzt #6


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Heute gabs Dorsch satt.... uuund davon





gabs auch was....  

Kajakmakrelen sind der HAMMER :vik:


----------



## Benche

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Mitn Kajak vorgestern auf Fehmarn , ein Dorsch 45cm und einen 36er der wieder schwimmt


----------



## Seeringler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Makrelen an leichtem Geschirr muss ein Traum sein... steht absolut auf meiner "to do"-Liste. Petri zu den Fischen!#h


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Na Pasi,

Glückwunsch! Aber dann gib mal ein paar Rahmeninfos! Wo warst Du denn los und wie tief und vor allem was heisst "Dorsch satt"? Der eine is bereits nach 2 kleinen Küchendorschen voll und der andre braucht ne ordentliche Schippe#h


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Dorsche zweistellig! Im Kajak kann man so einiges einsacken, aber keine Sorge. Der Bestand ist noch gesichert, weil ich ab 50 cm mitgenommen habe... ! Größen bis knapp 60 cm! Köder Gummifisch an toter Rute und Snaps aktiv gefischt... Fänge ab 10 bis 13 m in der Ostsee.


----------



## Welshunter

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Mensch Jungs,...wo gabs denn die Makrelis?


----------



## Samsoe-Killer

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin! War jemand in den letzten Tag mal mit dem Belly Boat unterwegs? Will die Tage mal wieder nach Dazendorf oder Dahme, soll ja langsam wieder richtig gut sein mit den Dorschen - besonders in den Abendstunden...
Jemand was gehört oder erlebt?


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Samsoe-Killer schrieb:


> Moin! War jemand in den letzten Tag mal mit dem Belly Boat unterwegs? Will die Tage mal wieder nach Dazendorf oder Dahme, soll ja langsam wieder richtig gut sein mit den Dorschen - besonders in den Abendstunden...
> Jemand was gehört oder erlebt?



Müsste  was gehen denke  ich, aber genau kann ich auch nichts sagen. Villeicht  war  ja irgendjemand los??#h
Petri alle:m


----------



## Samsoe-Killer

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Am Mittwoch in Dazendorf einen schönen Abend (17:30 - 21:00 Uhr) verbracht - leider nur zwei Dorsche (40 & 50 cm) gefunden. So richtig gut lief es nicht, wahrscheinlich ist das Wasser doch noch etwas zu warm und die Fische stehen weiter draussen?!|kopfkrat


----------



## osteangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,
gestern Abend gabs zwei Makrelen und eine Platte vom Kayak aus in Neustadt. Wurde leider zu früh dunkel....

Gruß OA.


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Heute bei Traumwetter mit nem Freund mal wieder ne Runde im BB gedreht, Endstand bei beiden je 3 gute Dorsche für die Küche. 
Die sechs waren auch die einzigen Kontakte. 
Ansonsten mussten wir feststellen das unsere Knie langsam zu alt für die Paddelei werden, die BB´s werden jetzt an den Nagel gehängt und nächste Woche wird was mit Motor gekauft. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

So, gestern ging es mitm BB wieder auf Tour. Vorhersage war ja ne 4-5 SSW. Also ab nach Dahme weil ablandig besser als ne riesen Welle ist. Dort angekommen war aber am Leuchtturm an fischen gar nicht zu denken. Der Wind hackte dermassen ums Riff, dass man weisses Wasser hatte. Hmm, was also tun? Zurück zum Taucherparkplatz. Dort war es deutlich ruhiger aber immer noch mit starken Böen! Trotzdem aufgerödelt und kurz getestet und ich war überrascht. Der Wind kam parallel zum Ufer und die Strömung verlief genau entgegen gesetzt. Dadurch wurde ich quasi auf der Stelle gehalten und konnte mit wenigen Flossenschlägen sehr gut manövrieren und voran kommen. 

Es ging auch gleich gut los. Fisch war da. Hammerharte Bisse auf sämtliche Erdfarben. Dann gab es derbe Wasser von oben und meine Wathose war auch undicht. Trotz allem ein super Tag und endlich mal wieder zweistellig!

Frage: einer der Leos kotze diesen Fisch aus. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das ist?

Der Herbst hat jedenfalls voll begonnen! Allen am Wochenende gute Fänge#h


----------



## Fischlandpeitsche

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Deichkind schrieb:


> So, gestern ging es mitm BB wieder auf Tour. Vorhersage war ja ne 4-5 SSW. Also ab nach Dahme weil ablandig besser als ne riesen Welle ist. Dort angekommen war aber am Leuchtturm an fischen gar nicht zu denken. Der Wind hackte dermassen ums Riff, dass man weisses Wasser hatte. Hmm, was also tun? Zurück zum Taucherparkplatz. Dort war es deutlich ruhiger aber immer noch mit starken Böen! Trotzdem aufgerödelt und kurz getestet und ich war überrascht. Der Wind kam parallel zum Ufer und die Strömung verlief genau entgegen gesetzt. Dadurch wurde ich quasi auf der Stelle gehalten und konnte mit wenigen Flossenschlägen sehr gut manövrieren und voran kommen.
> 
> Es ging auch gleich gut los. Fisch war da. Hammerharte Bisse auf sämtliche Erdfarben. Dann gab es derbe Wasser von oben und meine Wathose war auch undicht. Trotz allem ein super Tag und endlich mal wieder zweistellig!
> 
> Frage: einer der Leos kotze diesen Fisch aus. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das ist?
> 
> Der Herbst hat jedenfalls voll begonnen! Allen am Wochenende gute Fänge#h



Petri zu den leo's! Ich tippe auf Sandaal!


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Deichkind schrieb:


> Frage: einer der Leos kotze diesen Fisch aus. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das ist?



Hier ist er


----------



## Tomasz

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Wenn ich das Maul richtig sehe (Unterkiefer stark nach vorne geschoben) ist es eindeutig ein Sandaal. Am Montag kann ich bei Bedarf ein Foto hochladen. Der Sandaal kommt in der Ostsee recht häufig vor und ist die Nahrung von Dorsch, Meerforellen und vielen Platten. Es gibt den großen und den kleinen Sandaal. Der große Sandaal ist gezielt mit Heringspaternostern zu fangen. 

Gruß

Tomasz

PS: Petri zu den tollen Dorschen!


----------



## Mozartkugel

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

wow, da wird man als "Neckarangler" richtig neidisch. Ich hätte nix dagegen, wenn mich mein Chef in den Norden versetzten würde


----------



## AndreasG

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Hi Tomasz,

hast recht. Ich hatte nur das Maul von den kleinen Vertretern in Erinnerung.
Der große Sandaal passt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Deichkind schrieb:


> So, gestern ging es mitm BB wieder auf Tour. Vorhersage war ja ne 4-5 SSW. Also ab nach Dahme weil ablandig besser als ne riesen Welle ist. Dort angekommen war aber am Leuchtturm an fischen gar nicht zu denken. Der Wind hackte dermassen ums Riff, dass man weisses Wasser hatte. Hmm, was also tun? Zurück zum Taucherparkplatz. Dort war es deutlich ruhiger aber immer noch mit starken Böen! Trotzdem aufgerödelt und kurz getestet und ich war überrascht. Der Wind kam parallel zum Ufer und die Strömung verlief genau entgegen gesetzt. Dadurch wurde ich quasi auf der Stelle gehalten und konnte mit wenigen Flossenschlägen sehr gut manövrieren und voran kommen.
> 
> Es ging auch gleich gut los. Fisch war da. Hammerharte Bisse auf sämtliche Erdfarben. Dann gab es derbe Wasser von oben und meine Wathose war auch undicht. Trotz allem ein super Tag und endlich mal wieder zweistellig!
> 
> Frage: einer der Leos kotze diesen Fisch aus. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das ist?
> 
> Der Herbst hat jedenfalls voll begonnen! Allen am Wochenende gute Fänge#h




Sauber!!#6 Top Bericht und was heißt das?? Holt die Belly/Kajaks raus, die Saison ist eröffnet! Geht jetzt denke ich überall langsam los aber Dahme ist und bleibt, aus  eigener Erfahrung, sowieso am besten was die Stückzahl meistens angeht !
Also Petri alle!#h


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

@Trollingfreak
Ja, der heiße Herbst ist eröffnet! Dahme is allerdings nicht mehr mein Hotspot und von den Stückzahlen leider eher mau! Darum hat es mich ja auch gefreut, dass es so gefunzt hat! 

Montag is meine neue Watbüx da und dann muss nur der Wind passen und es geht wieder los! Und dann mal Platte zuppeln::q


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

heute nähe rostock einmal 59, einmal 44, zwei ausgestiegen, hornhechte wie sand am meer und ein richtig schöner Steinbutt|rolleyes


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> heute nähe rostock einmal 59, einmal 44, zwei ausgestiegen, hornhechte wie sand am meer und ein richtig schöner Steinbutt|rolleyes




Petri! Steinbutt ist auch mal was feines #6
Wochenende gehts bei mir auch wieder los und hab richtig Bock:k:vik:
Sa gehts mit icemen los :g, und zack Rute krumm  :g

 Petri  alle


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,
Wann: 28.09.2012 07:30 bis 13:30 Uhr
Wo: Dahme
Wetter: von allem etwas
Wind: S-SW 4-5 
Was: 17 Leos und 2 Butt
Womit: Kopyto ( schwarzrot ), Beifänger ( orangebraun )und Watties
Fangtiefe 4-6 m
Fazit: es standen 2 Reihen Netze in Schlangenlinien |gr:|gr:|gr:,
zurückgelegte Strecke ca 4,4 km laut GPS.




Alex


----------



## rudini

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Schöne Strecke!

Petri!:vik:


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen!
Gestern den ersten Trip in diesem Herbst erfolgreich gestartet.
Wo: Dahme
Wer: Kalle und ich
Wann: So., 30.09. von 13.00-16.00 Uhr
Wind: SW 4/5 , starke Strömung, ab 16.00 Uhr nachlassend
Fangtiefe: 4-6 m
Köder: Kopyto

Als wir an die Küste kamen und anfingen aufzubauen, wurden wir von einem Taucher mit den Worten "Was wollt ihr denn angeln?" begrüßt. "Dorsche!"  "Also ich hab nur Plattfische und Feuerquallen rumschwimmen sehen, da braucht ihr gar nicht erst los!"#q
Mit "Tränen in den Augen" sind wir dann doch gestartet und waren als Bellys allein auf dem Wasser. Nach kurzer Zeit die ersten Bisse und Kalle zog 2 Leos an Bord.
Dann gab´s noch einige Bisse, aber sehr vorsichtig. Nach ca. 1 Stunde ging´s dann richtig los, mehrmals hatten wir die Ruten parallel krumm und fingen insgesamt 20 Dorsche, von denen 13 mitgenommen wurden. Größe zwischen 48-55cm.
Dazu etliche Aussteiger!
Fazit: Wind und Strömung grenzwertig, Angeltag als ganzes super!
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Petri zu den Dorschen.

Wenn man immer auf die "heute gehts nichts" Sprüche hören würde, würde man auch oftmals die besten Fangtage verpassen


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

westlich von rostock, um die 10 mal dorsch aber nur 6 dorsche zwischen 45 und 50 entnommen.
war heute ne richtige dorsch-such-aktion..denn die fische waren sehr verstreut..bilder sind hier *13682*


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

So, gestern wieder los!
Erst nach Kellenhusen aber mit nem BB unmöglich. Kurz nen Abstecher nach Dahme aber auch keine Chance. Derbster Wind mit Welle! Dann zähneknirschend nach "Waisenhaus" und was soll ich sagen? Wie immer: voll********!

"Waisenhaus" ist es zumindest für Dorsch die Anfahrt echt nicht wert. Etliche Boote, ein Kajak und zwei BBs und mich eingeschlossen jeder nur 1-3 Dorsche! Totaler Mist. 

Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Jetzt warte ich wieder auf passenderen Wind und dann geht es wieder an andere Spots!#h


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen!
Heute waren wir noch mal in Dahme, und wieder keine Bellys unterwegs! Was ist los, Leute?
Wann: Sa., 06.10.12 von 13-15 Uhr
Wer: Kalle und ich
Wind: West 3, später auffrischend 4, deshalb sind wir lieber raus!
Fangtiefe: 4-7m
Köder:Kopyto

Sind im Regen gestartet und bei Sonnenschein runter vom Wasser. So verrückt kann das Wetter momentan sein!!!
Schon nach kurzer Zeit wieder die ersten Bisse, Kalle insgesamt 6, ich 8 Dorsche von 48-59 cm. Beim Rauspaddeln noch mal ein Hammerbiss, kurz gedrillt, dann hat sich der Fisch mitsamt Köder leider verabschiedet!#q
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## kaschie

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin Moin,

bin aufgrund einiger Fangmeldungen am Sonntag mal nach Dahme gefahren. Wollte eigentlich zum Leuchtturm, wurde aber nix da Durchfahrt verboten. Dann wieder zurück nach Dahme und keinen Parkplatz in Strandnähe gefunden. Um 07.30 Uhr dann einen Parkplatz in Strandnähe in Kellenhusen gefunden.
Kajak raus und Richtung Leuchtturm bis 11.00 Uhr gefischt.
Ergebnis 3 nette Dorsche.

Jetzt meine Frage an die erfahrenen "Dahmefischer".
Wo fischt Ihr in Dahme? In Dahme direkt oder beim Leuchtturm? Und wo parkt Ihr?

Gruß
Kaschi


----------



## Waveman

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Morgen früh jemand in Dahme, Taucher Parkplatz? Wollte, ne muss mal wieder los...#d|uhoh::k


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen, Waveman!
Waren heute gerade in Dahme unterwegs und haben sehr gut gefangen, ebenso wie die beiden Bellys, die um die Mittagszeit wieder raus sind. Seid noch mal gegrüßt!
Leichter Wind, aber gute Strömung und die Ruten von Anfang an krumm. Zwischen 14.00 und 15.00 Uhr dann Windstille, Null Strömung und nur noch vereinzelt Bisse.
Als der Wind wieder leicht auffrischte, stiegen die Räuber wieder voll ein!  Aber keine Panik, die meisten haben wir zurückgesetzt, also rechne morgen mit sehr guten Fängen!#h
Größter Fisch heute: 60 cm.
Habe an der toten Rute auch gut gefangen!
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## Donald84

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Petri! Ich war heute ebenfalls in Dahme, aber von der Küste, da ging außer einem mittleren Dorsch beim Nachbar nix.


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

@ Donald 84 , wenn du am Riff in Dahme gewesen bist , ist es auch kein Wunder , denn die Leos standen sehr weit draussen und selbst in der Dämmerung war vom Belly im Uferbereich nichts zu holen , zum Glück war ich schon um 15 : 00 im Wasser und hatte wie Bellyangler beschrieben hat die selben Bedingungen und Fangerfolge . Gegen Abend hat es sehr stark nach gelassen und wenn dann noch einer kam , dann aber außerhalb  des Spinnrutenbereiches . 
Ein Freund kam noch später nach und konnte in der '' Goldenen Stunde '' gerade mal 4 kleine Dorsche erwischen , was für Dahme Riff sehr ungewöhnlich ist , eigentlich fressen dich die Dorsche dann regelrecht auf .


----------



## Matrix

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,

war auch am Do. 11.10. vor Dahme mit dem Belly unterwegs,
15-18 Uhr, kaum Wind kaum Stömung, die Ostsee ein Ententeich.
So weit draußen, fand ich, standen die Dorsch gar nicht,
hatte gleich 2 Stück schon beim rauspaddeln erwischt.
Insgesamt habe ich 8 Leos mitgenommen (45-55cm).
Köder war glaube ich, echt egal, hab auf Kopyto genauso gefangen wie auf japanrote Twister, grüne Creature Baits,
und graue Fat Impact.
War ein schöner Saisonauftakt.
Gruß an die anderern BBs und die Horde Boote die vorm Riff
dümpelten.
PS: Was haben die denn mit dem TP gemacht? Der komplette Strand davor ist ja bis zu Wasser mit Steinen geplastern worden#d


----------



## Smallmouth

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Das nennt man heute '' modernen Küstenschutz '' außerdem wurde die 
Steinbuhne ca.50 m rechts vom  TP fast beseitigt , die grossen Steine wurden in richtung Seebrücke verlegt ,
Schade eigentlich weil 1. das immer ein guter Standplatz zum Spinnangeln war ( man konnte schön weit raus waten auf der Buhne  ) und 2. hält sich an so einer Buhne immer gut Kleinfisch auf , was mir auch da die ein und andere Forelle gebracht hat .
Aber nun noch ne Fanfmeldung , am TP scheinen die Dorsche wirklich dicht unter Land zu stehen , waren gezwungen am Samstag (wegen Wind) dicht unter Land zu fischen . Fische waren auch da aber erst sehr spät, fast im Dunkeln und später .  ( 6 x um die 45 cm und eine kleine Mefo zurück ).

Weiteres Problem waren dann noch die vielen Brandungsangler beim reinpaddeln , ich hatte dann auch schön ein Vorfach in den Flossen ....


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen!
War heute noch mal allein mit dem Belly los. Hatte eigentlich vor, wieder in Dahme auszulaufen, aber als ich dort um 6.30 Uhr ankam, stand der Wind schräg voll drauf mit halbem Meter Welle!#q
Also ab nach Weissenhaus und dort kurz nach der Morgendämmerung aufs Wasser. Außer mir nur noch einige Trollis unterwegs.
Nach 10 Minuten der erste 54er Dorsch, danach noch 2 weitere gute, und beim vierten Drill knallte mir ein kapitales Teil nach kurzem Drill den Köder weg!#q#q|kopfkrat
Okay, neu gebunden und wieder raus. Bin gerade so schön am Angeln, da kommt doch son #d|uhoh:...Fischkutter vorbei, sammelt sein erstes Stellnetz ein und legt genau hinter mir sein neues Netz aus! Was nun? Weiter raus und dem ablandigen Wind Stärke 3 trotzen? Oder wqeiter an die Küste?
Da ließ ich mich nach links rübertreiben  und genau auf Linie des Netzes 20 m seitlich dann ein Hammmerbiss!
Der Fisch ließ sich zunächst gar nicht vom Grund bewegen, später richtig heiße Fluchten und entsprechend Schnur von der Rolle. Außerdem war ich ja schon vom letzten Drill vorgewarnt...
Aber nach ca. gefühlten 10 Minuten konnte ich einen fetten 70er Dorsch landen. Ist schon ne andere Liga gegenüber den davor gefangenen Fischen.
Danach hatte ich noch 2 gute Ü50 und mehrere Aussteiger.
Gegen 11.00 Uhr wurde die See recht glatt und im Steilküstenbereich bis ca 200m ententeich.
Fazit: Weissenhaus bietet weniger Quantität, dafür deutlich größere Fische!!! Geiler Angeltrip!
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## mic_wag

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Glückwunsch Bellyangler! Schöner Fang! 
Weiter so! :m
Da muss ich mein Kajak wohl auch langsam mal wieder zur Küste bringen ... nur wann |kopfkrat


----------



## Donald84

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Dickes Petri! Gibt es auch ein Foto von dem schönen Fisch?


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Ja, gibt es-allerdings ist der Fisch da schon ausgenommen!
Versuche es mal hochzuladen.
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Leider kein Bild am Wasser (war ja alleine unterwegs). Der Fisch hat daher schon ein wenig an Form und Farbe verloren (zumal ich ihn ja bereits am Wasser ausgenommen hatte)...


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

waren gestern mit 5 belly´s draußen, knapp 45 dorsche.der größte mit 65cm.

heut morgen mit 3 belly´s, bei 20 dorsche aber vom 3. boot weiß ich nicht was der hat.
petri allen bellyjägern!!|wavey:


----------



## Samsoe-Killer

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Nach den guten Fangmeldungen hat es uns am Sonntag auch mal wieder an unseren Lieblingsstrand getrieben. Die Bedinungen waren ja fast optimal - zunächst umlaufende Winde, später dann NO 3 und zunehmend. Anfangs mussten wir die Fische richtig suchen, obwohl eigentlich von Anfang an der ein oder andere Biss kam. Am Ende hatten wir dann zu zweit über 25 Dorsche in guten bis sehr guten Größen. Der Tagessieger maß stolze 74 cm (!).


----------



## DJSchossi

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Petri zu den Fischen. Scheint so als wenn es für alle ein Erfolgreiches Wochenende war. Hier nochmal ein NAchtrag von mir.

Wann: 14.10..2012 12:30 bis 14:30 Uhr 
Wo: Dahmeshöved (TP) 
Wetter: Bewölkt bis leicht regnerisch 
Wind: SSW 3-4 
Was: Ich 5, mein Vater 4 (43-50cm) 
Womit: Gummi Motoroil und orange glitter 
Fangtiefe: 7-9m 
Fazit: Waren noch eine Menge kleiner unterwegs! Der Wind frischte  nachher auf das wir aufgehört haben aber war ganz ok für die kurze Zeit!


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Meine güte, Petri euch allen!
Kommt ja richtig was raus!

Ich hab kein Belly, les hier aber mit. Nicht schlecht, was so an Fisch bei euch rauskommt. Wenn man mal die kosten für so ein Belly in Relation zu den Preisen aufn Kutter setzt und die Fangergebnisse berücksichtigt, dann wunder ich mich, dass die Belly Flotte noch nicht viel grösser ist!


----------



## derporto

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Samsoe-Killer schrieb:


> Nach den guten Fangmeldungen hat es uns am Sonntag auch mal wieder an unseren Lieblingsstrand getrieben. Die Bedinungen waren ja fast optimal - zunächst umlaufende Winde, später dann NO 3 und zunehmend. Anfangs mussten wir die Fische richtig suchen, obwohl eigentlich von Anfang an der ein oder andere Biss kam. Am Ende hatten wir dann zu zweit über 25 Dorsche in guten bis sehr guten Größen. Der Tagessieger maß stolze 74 cm (!).



Wo ist denn dieser lieblingsstrand?


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Allen Fängern ein Dickes Petri!
Das wird ein heißer Herbst!
Fiebere der nächsten Tour auch schon entgegen!
Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,
Wann: 28.09.2012 07:30 bis 13:30 Uhr
Woazendorf / Kembs
Wetter: Sonne
Wind:W-NW 3-4
Was: 17 Leos und 5 Butt
Womit: Kopyto in allen Farben, Beifänger ( orangebraun )und Watties
Fangtiefe 5-7 m
Fazit: Dorsche standen sehr vereinzelt, deshalb auch ca. 6 km zurückgelegt. 
Lg
Alex


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen!
War heute in Dahme unterwegs.
Wann: 10.00-13.00 Uhr
Wind: West 2-3, später Nordwest 
Fangtiefe: ca. 7 m, 450 m Entfernung
Köder: Kopyto 8cm in grellen Farben
Fänge: 17 Dorsche, davon 1 Dutzend für die Küche,
           größter Fisch wieder 70 cm!

So wenn hier keiner mehr schreibt, mach ich das mal! Heute den leichten Wind noch mal zum Angeln ausgenutzt.
Als ich ans Wasser kam, strahlte die Sonne, kein Mensch auf dem Wasser, nicht mal ´n Fischernetz-besser kann´s eigentlich nicht sein!
Nach 10 Minuten den ersten Fisch gelandet, dann noch  ein Dorsch- dann nichts mehr. Bin dann noch mal 50m weiter rausgepaddelt, und da knallten sie dann in kurzer Zeit richtig rein, auch weil der Wind noch etwas auffrischte. Aber alles Größen zwischen 48 und 55 cm. Dann wieder so ein Superbiss- Rute krumm und erst mal ging gar nichts. Dann vorsichtig gedrillt, aber der Kollege versuchte mit wilden Fluchten den Köder loszuwerden. Zunm Glück hatte ich gerade neue geflochtene aufgezogen. Nach einigen langen Minuten kam der Fisch dann in Bootweite-wieder son Monster!
Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht!
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## marcus7

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Petri!#h


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Habt ihr keine Lust mehr oder warum ist hier nichts mehr los?|kopfkrat

Wann: 06.11.2012 07:30 bis 14:00 Uhr
Woahme
Boot:Fishcat4 ( Kumpel ) Fishcat Streamer XL ( Ich )
Wetter: erst Sonne, dann bedeckt mit Regen
Wind: morgens WNW 3-4, mittags SW 5
Was: Kumpel 6 Dorsche 2 Butt, Ich 16 Leos und einen Butt
Womit: Kopyto in allen Farben, Beifänger ( orangebraun )und Watties
Fangtiefe 6-7 m
Fazit: Viel gesucht und probiert, Dorsche haben auf sehr passiv gefischte Köder gebissen.



LG
Alex


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Dickes Petri!
Dann habt ihr ja den schönen Vormittag noch richtig gut ausgenutzt, danach gab´s wettermäßig ordentlich auf die Mütze!
Werde wohl am Freitag noch mal rauspaddeln!
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Danke Bellyangler,

ab 14:00 wurde das Wetter deutlich schlechter.

Alex


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen!
War heute noch mal auf der Ostsee unterwegs!
Wann: 10.00-16.00 Uhr
Wo: erst Dahme TP, dann WH
Wind: Süd-Südwest 3-4

In Dahme war recht starker Wind, so dass ich mehr im vorderen Bereich geangelt habe. Fische bissen vereinzelt und auch auf liegenden Köder an der "toten Rute". Größter Fisch 60 cm., insgesamt 8.
Gegen 13.00Uhr dann noch mal nach WH gewechselt, weil mir der Wind doch ganz schön auf den S... ging.#q
Dort nach kurzer Zeit einen schönen 55er und kurz darauf noch einen schönen Drill mit einem 63er Dorsch, den ich glücklicherweise noch landen konnte, obgleich er mir den Wirbel komplett aufgedreht hatte (s. Foto). Dann noch n Aussteiger und das war´s in WH!
Insgesamt nicht ganz so beißfreudig wie die letzten Male, hat aber trotzdem Laune gemacht!
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## marcus7

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Petri! Das reicht doch allemal, man will ja nicht so lange in der Küche stehen wie man am fischen war oder? ;-)


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Petri, hast du fein gemacht.
Lg
Alex


----------



## Sea-Trout

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Bellyangler schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> War heute noch mal auf der Ostsee unterwegs!
> Wann: 10.00-16.00 Uhr
> Wo: erst Dahme TP, dann WH
> Wind: Süd-Südwest 3-4
> 
> In Dahme war recht starker Wind, so dass ich mehr im vorderen Bereich geangelt habe. Fische bissen vereinzelt und auch auf liegenden Köder an der "toten Rute". Größter Fisch 60 cm., insgesamt 8.
> Gegen 13.00Uhr dann noch mal nach WH gewechselt, weil mir der Wind doch ganz schön auf den S... ging.#q
> Dort nach kurzer Zeit einen schönen 55er und kurz darauf noch einen schönen Drill mit einem 63er Dorsch, den ich glücklicherweise noch landen konnte, obgleich er mir den Wirbel komplett aufgedreht hatte (s. Foto). Dann noch n Aussteiger und das war´s in WH!
> Insgesamt nicht ganz so beißfreudig wie die letzten Male, hat aber trotzdem Laune gemacht!
> Gruß Bellyangler#h


Petri zu den Dorschen.
Hatte das mit den Sovik Wirbeln dies Jahr auch schon 2x das sie mir beim Dorschangeln aufgebissen wurden.Leider konnte ich bei beiden malen den Dorsch nicht landen und er verschwand samt Köder.Habe das vorher schon oft gehört aber nie selber erlebt dachte immer das es bei den Leuten wohl an schlechten Wirbeln gelegen hat scheint aber immer wieder mal vorzukommen.Hatte dein Dorsch den Köder überbissen oder denkst du er hat sich durch die Belastung im Drill geöffnet?


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

fettes petri!!!  schöne leos........


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Antwort: Wirbel
Moinsen!
Es war ganz merkwürdig: Der Köder saß etwas weiter hinten im Maul. Als ich ihn gelöst habe, wollte ich den Fisch zunächst töten und warf meinen Köder seitlich schon mal über Bord, wie ich es öfter mache, um mehr Platz zu haben. Mit einem Plumps verschwand das gute Stück dann in den Weiten der Ostsee, denn ich hatte leider nicht darauf geachtet, dass er gar nicht mehr am Wirbel und damit an der Angel hing hing!!!#q#q#q#q
Sei´s drum, der Fisch hat mich allemal entschädigt. Wahrscheinlich hat er nur durch die permanente Spannung beim Drill trotz der offenen Öse noch gehalten!
Gruß Bellyangler#h


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Hinweis:

Für alle diejenigen, die in diesem Winter noch frischen Fisch essen möchten, gebe ich den Hinweis, das Sie sich wenn dann bis Donnerstag besackt haben müssen, denn ab Donnerstag wird angegriffen und bis einschliesslich Sonntag die Dorschbestände dezimiert!!

#h

PS. Die Katze ist zurück und kommt zum Einsatz|bigeyes


----------



## Allrounder27

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Dann mal viel Erfolg und viel Spass!


----------



## hugo haschisch

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

von mir auch...wir erwarten deinen fangbericht!!


----------



## jjdorschkiller

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

hurra,heute frei gehabt und der Wind passte auch.Ab nach Weissenhaus Belly aufgepumpt und los.Bis 800m nur 2 kurze Zupfer;+.dahinter erster Fisch 58cm,dann noch zwei Kleine 42 und45 zum Schluss Rute krumm oh schwer|bigeyes dann Schnur genommen;ein 62cm Leo den Gummifisch durch den Kiemendeckel gestochen,mehr quer gedrillt als längs hat Laune gemacht.
Nach 4 Stunden mal Pause machen weil wathose nicht so ganz dicht ,will
gerade mit Fischgalgen zum Auto ;Fischereiaufsicht, Papiere na klar kein Problem#q liegen im Keller beim Brandungsgerödel angeln beendet hat trotzdem  Laune gemacht .Alle Leos auf orangen Gummifisch gruss Jörn


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

hab gestern meine erste bb tour gemacht ! wurde auch gleich kontrolliert, in hohenfelde ! hab mich nichtsoweit rausgetraut, irgendwas hat ich aber am band konnte sich aber losschütteln... hat spass gemacht!


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

So,

da sich die gesamte BB-Flotte ja danach richtet, um wie viele Fische ich denn die Bestände dezimiert habe kommt hier das Ergebnis von gestern!

Ich habe meine ersten "Platindorsche" gefangen! Das sind jetzt keine üblichen Tangdorsche sondern ganz besondere Fische!

Zur Erklärung: am Wasser angekommen, alles aufgerödelt und dann reisst mir das Flossenband und das Ersatzband liegt Zuhause. Also ohne BB ins Wasser und immerhin 3 gute Dorsche gefangen. Da ich aber während der Fahrt zur Küste von einem mobilen Kamerateam begleitet wurde und man mir diesen Actionstreifen dann gleich auf dem Parkplatz zeigen wollte, komme ich neben 3 Monaten Fahrverbot auf ca. 115,– EUR pro Fisch! #q:c
Sprit + Geldstrafe.  Also ein gelungener Auftakt! Morgen geht es weiter!#h


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

kleiner nachtrag von gestern mit belly.
um die 13 dorsche, alle so um die 50cm..
nur 6 mitgenommen (49,51,54,54,57,62).


----------



## Wuemmehunter

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Deichkind schrieb:


> So,
> 
> da sich die gesamte BB-Flotte ja danach richtet, um wie viele Fische ich denn die Bestände dezimiert habe kommt hier das Ergebnis von gestern!
> 
> Ich habe meine ersten "Platindorsche" gefangen! Das sind jetzt keine üblichen Tangdorsche sondern ganz besondere Fische!
> 
> Zur Erklärung: am Wasser angekommen, alles aufgerödelt und dann reisst mir das Flossenband und das Ersatzband liegt Zuhause. Also ohne BB ins Wasser und immerhin 3 gute Dorsche gefangen. Da ich aber während der Fahrt zur Küste von einem mobilen Kamerateam begleitet wurde und man mir diesen Actionstreifen dann gleich auf dem Parkplatz zeigen wollte, komme ich neben 3 Monaten Fahrverbot auf ca. 115,– EUR pro Fisch! #q:c
> Sprit + Geldstrafe.  Also ein gelungener Auftakt! Morgen geht es weiter!#h




Echt kac... gelaufen!!! Na, wenigstens darfst Du wieder fahren wenn die Mefo-Saison so langsam in die heiße Phase geht!

Gruß wuemmehunter


----------



## dennisG

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

@ deichkind: Dickes Petri! Ich Sage mal das Glück ist mit den dummen!
Ich will auch mal dumm sein....;-)


----------



## dennisG

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Würde mir gern zum mefo Angel ein bB kaufen bin mir allerdings absolut nicht sicher ob mir das sitzen in so einem Teil so viel Spaß macht!kommt jemand zufällig jemand aus Bremen der ab und an mal in der Gegend mit dem bB unterwegs ist und mich mal im Wasser unter realen Bedingung probesitzen lässt???? Wäre Super nett!!!!


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

@dennisG

Ich kann dir nur ne gemeinsame Tour anbieten! Ein komplettes BB habe ich noch! Du bräuchtest nur Flossen und ne Wathose und Dich eben auf den Weg zu uns anne Küste machen#h


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

ich hätte auch lust mit dir mitm belly los ! hat jemand evtl raum kiel umgebung sonntag bock mit dem belly dorsche zu jagen? PN wenn ja !


----------



## shad

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin, moin,
hier mein kleiner Bericht, von unserer BB-tour nach Fehmarn, vom 15.11.12 - 21.11.12!

1. Tag, Donnerstag

Wind kam aus Süd mit ca 2bft. Ab zur Ostküste Staberhuk/Radarstation. Ca. 500m rausgepaddelt. Bei ca. 6m Tiefe gut gefangen. 2 Mann: 19 Dorsche!

2.Tag, Freitag
Wind hatte zugenommen, ca 4-5bft aus Süd-Ost. An der Ostküste war uns der Strom zu heftig, Westermakelsdorf ebenfalls. Wo es sehr gut aussah war Teichhof. Hier sind wir geschätzte 1000m raus, Tiefe ca. 5m Mit 4 Mann auf Dorsch gefischt - nichts. Mein Kollege konnte 6 Platte auf Wurm verhaften.

3. Tag, Sonnabend
Wind immer noch mit 4-5bft aus Süd. Nach kurzer Lagebesprechung ab nach Weissenhaus. Dort sehr viele Spinnangler und auch Bootsangler. Ca. 800m Rausgepaddelt, Tiefe ca. 7m. Ergebnis: Mit 4 Mann 2 Dorsche, 2 Ausssteiger.
Am Nachmittag wurden wir dann noch auf See von der Wasserschutzpolizei auf Papiere kontrolliert und ich konnte gleich 15€ Strafe zahlen, weil eine Kopie meines Fischereischeines nicht ausreichte...!|krach:

4.Tag, Sonntag
Wind 2-3bft aus Süd-west! Ab zur Ostküste, Radarstation Staberdorf. Ca. 500m raus, bei 6-7m gefangen. Ergebnis: Mit 3 Mann 29 Dorsche. :m

5. Tag, Montag
Wind 4bft aus Süd-west! Morgends Ostküste, Radarstation. Mit 2 Mann 4 Dorsche. Mittags nochmal von Klausdorf raus,
ca. 500m, Tiefe 6m, Ergebnis: Mit 2 Mann 19 Dorsche!!#6

6. Tag, Dienstag
Wind 4-5bft aus Süd! Von Klausdorf aus raus, aber nur ca. 200m weit gefahren, wegen dem doch sehr heftigen Strom. Tiefe ca. 4-6m. Ergebnis: Bis zum Mittag gefischt, mit 2 Mann 32 Dorsche, keiner unter 50cm. Der größte war 76cm lang!:vik::m:vik:

Bellyboat - angeln hat uns jetzt wirklich alle überzeugt und wir planen schon unserer nächste Tour im Frühjahr!!!
Gruß an alle,

     shad


----------



## shad

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Tolle Strecke Shad,
war in Wismar im Hafen die Tage und was dort die Fischer aus ihren Netzten puhlten war allesamt kleiner.........die hätten gerne mit euch getauscht !
Petri!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Hej shad, super Bericht,tolle Fotos und schöne Fische ;-)

Gruß von ALS
Matze


----------



## aesche100

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Geniale Woche.Da wird jeder Kutterangler blass!

Petri und laßt sie euch schmecken#h


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri!! Super Bericht, klasse  Bilder, genau sowas gibt uns Lust auf BB!!|supergri
PS einmal BB = immer BB  :g


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin, Shad!
Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen-geile Fotostory!
Stabersdorf und Klausdorf waren im letzten Herbst schon heiß!
Viel Erfolg weiterhin!
LG Bellyangler#h


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> ... einmal BB = immer BB  :g



Dachte ich auch mal !
Bis SOT ....


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

heute das erste mal ernsthaft mit dem belly unterwegs gewesen nahe hohenfelde, schön windstill, insgesammt gabs 6 dorsche zum mitnehmen von 40-60 cm rum


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen!
War heute mal wieder auf der Ostsee unterwegs.
Wann: 8.00-12.00 Uhr
Wo: Staberdorf (einziges Belly, einige Motorboote)
Wind: Stärke 3 aus S-SW
Wassertiefe: ca. 6-7m, 500m weit draußen
Köder: Gummifisch schwarzrot- und schwarzgrünglitter
Fänge: 15 Dorsche, 9 50cm+ durften mit
Besondere Vorkommnisse: keine, leider keine Dick- oder Platindorsche

Gruß Bellyangler|wavey:

PS: Was gibt es von den anderen Spots zu berichten?


----------



## Deichkind

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

@Bellyangler
Na, die Platindorsche habe ich ja auch auch alle bekommen. Die sind aus!#q

Bin schon gespannt wie die offizielle Urkunde der staatlichen Obrigkeit aussehen wird, die mir sicherlich mit Grüssen bis nach Flensburg, dieses Schreiben überreichen wird!|uhoh:

PS. Suche Dienstwagenfahrer für ca. 3 Monate!


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moinsen Deichkind!
Schön, dass du deinen Humor nicht verloren hast!
Wir sehen uns auf dem Wasser!
LG Bellyangler


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,
werde morgen mal das Gebiet um den Radarturm zusammen mit einem Kumpel unsicher machen.
Mal schauen was geht.
Ihr habt da ja schon gut vorgelegt.

Alex


----------



## Fishcat23

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

So,
der Nachtrag von gestern.
Wann: 27.11.2012 08:00 bis 14:30 Uhr
Wo:Staberhuk
Wetter: Nebel/Sonne
Wind:S-SW 2-3
Was: Zu zweit 30 Dorsche zum mitnehmen
Womit: Kopyto motoroil / brauntöne, Beifänger ( orangebraun )und Watties
Fangtiefe 5-7 m
Fazit: Viel Nemos und die wirklich guten Fische im drill verloren.#q
Lg
Alex


----------



## trollingfreak

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Fishcat23 schrieb:


> So,
> der Nachtrag von gestern.
> Wann: 27.11.2012 08:00 bis 14:30 Uhr
> Wo:Staberhuk
> Wetter: Nebel/Sonne
> Wind:S-SW 2-3
> Was: Zu zweit 30 Dorsche zum mitnehmen
> Womit: Kopyto motoroil / brauntöne, Beifänger ( orangebraun )und Watties
> Fangtiefe 5-7 m
> Fazit: Viel Nemos und die wirklich guten Fische im drill verloren.#q
> Lg
> Alex


#6  Dickes Petri!!  Klingt verlockend doch mal auf die  Insel zu fahren. Dahmeshöved läuft glaub ich ja nicht so doll :m
Gruss  und  Petri alle


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Von mir auch dickes Petri, Fishcat!
Auch wenn die ganz Großen noch schwimmen!#q
LG Bellyangler|wavey:


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

heut wieder losgewesen mitm belly, 10 cm schnee vor der tür, scheiss drauf !!!... sehr wenig bisse bekommen dafür 2 ü60er auf gno blinker mitgenommen ...


----------



## allegoric

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Meine Fresse...wie hält man denn das aus? ich habe selbst ein Belly, selbst mit nem Kanu würde ich mir das nicht mehr trauen...


----------



## sMaXx

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

die zwiebel punktet ! die finger sind schwer zu halten je nach fingergrad hällt man durch


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Hier mal was wichtigeres, kollege marioschreiber hat eine Unterschriftenliste gegen das Schleppangelverbot für Bellyboat & Kajakangler innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer, ins leben gerufen.
Weitere Infos gibt´s hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...=1#post3768885


Denke das es für alle Betroffenen wichtig ist, diese Petition zu unterstützen, evtl. auch wenn sie nicht aus MV kommen.

Ich persönlich hab garantiert keinen Bock, bei auflandigem Wind 1,852 km in die Ostsee mit dem Bellyboat zu paddeln & dann erst angeln zu dürfen.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Lepi schrieb:


> Hier mal was wichtigeres, kollege marioschreiber hat eine Unterschriftenliste gegen das Schleppangelverbot für Bellyboat & Kajakangler innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer, ins leben gerufen.
> Weitere Infos gibt´s hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/show...=1#post3768885
> 
> 
> Denke das es für alle Betroffenen wichtig ist, diese Petition zu unterstützen, evtl. auch wenn sie nicht aus MV kommen.
> 
> Ich persönlich hab garantiert keinen Bock, bei auflandigem Wind 1,852 km in die Ostsee mit dem Bellyboat zu paddeln & dann erst angeln zu dürfen.
> 
> Gruß Lepi



Lepi die Seite funktioniert nicht...!?!?!?


----------



## Perch-Noob

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Lepi die Seite funktioniert nicht...!?!?!?



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253794


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin,

wir waren gestern zum Abschlussangeln 2012 los. Aufgrund der Vorhersagen (3 Windstärken aus Süd) versuchten wir es in WH. Es war *****kalt und die Dorsche bissen sehr verhalten. Innerhalb von 4 Stunden konnten wir 8 Dorsche fangen, alle zwischen 50 bis 60 cm, einer knapp maßig, der weiterschwimmt...

Fazit: Kalt, schwierige Bedingungen, aber aufgrund der gut verteilten Fänge (wir waren zu dritt, zwei hatten jeweils 3 Fische, einer 2 Fische) war es ein versöhnlicher Abschluss nach einem tollen Jahr 2012! 

Gruß
Bellyangler


----------



## shad

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Hallo Bellyangler,

toller Jahresabschluß mit super Fischen! Dickes "Petri" von mir.
An einem, von Euren Booten, habt Ihr Ruder befestigt. Mich interessiert wirklich sehr, wie Ihr daß mit den Riemen etc. gemacht habt. Ich will mir so etwas auch noch für mein Belly basteln, hab da aber noch nicht so die zündende Idee gehabt. Kannst Du mir da ein paar Tipps geben, evtl. mit Fotos? Wäre toll...!

Allen Bellyboat Fans einen guten Rutsch und dicke Fische in 2013!!!!!

Gruß,
shad


----------



## Bellyangler

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin Shad,

ich habe einfach einen Schäkel mit einem Ring kombiniert an die Haltegurte der Querstange, die das Boot stabilisiert, jeweils links und rechts angebracht und von einem alten Schlauchboot die Ruder durchgezogen. Klappt gut. 

Gruß
Bellyangler


----------



## shad

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Simpel, aber doch genial. :m Ich glaube, man denkt manchmal viel zu kompliziert. Werde das auf jeden Fall in mein "Ruderupdate" mit einfließen lassen.
Danke dafür.

  shad


----------



## Jurgos

*AW: BB/Kajak Fänge 2012*

Moin moin in die Runde, 

laut BSH (http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm) haben wir derzeit 4-5 Grad an den Küsten der Ostsee.

Ich wollte demnächst - obwohl es kälter werden soll - mit meinem Yak los, aber in welchen Tiefen kann ich derzeit mit Dorsch rechnen. Muss ich etwa an die 10 m-Linie (oder weiter) paddeln?

Auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2013

Jürgen


----------

